# Nothing like agood old swim when its hot...



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

I so want to play with them 









ermm maybe not - WATER :scared::scared:









Thanks for looking


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww wow! They are great piccys! Ty for sharing!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great piccies lucky dogs enjoying a nice swim


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant pictures, looks like they had fun.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Great pictures.*


----------



## jonno22 (Apr 22, 2010)

I love the last photograph. Dogs and facial expressions can be a good and funny photographs to capture!

Best Regards

Jonathan McGurk


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Great pics :0)


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

last two are hilarious lol


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

love that last picture! looks like they had fun


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you for your kind comments .. yes my dog had and have the time of their life in the pool just a shame my youngest is scared of water and can't share the fun


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

That is a great pool. Would love one like that for my dog  Looks like they can have hours of fun in there!


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

hahaha at the last one! brilliant photos :lol:


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Jackie99 said:


> That is a great pool. Would love one like that for my dog  Looks like they can have hours of fun in there!


I have wanted one for ages but when my bitch had her cruciate operated on in November last year and the hydrotherapy started to come in at £15 per half an hour session it became obvious that it was cheaper to buy a 12 x 12 x 48 pool for £80

Have to say the dogs adore it and its the best toy i have ever bought them :thumbup:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Brilliant photos!! Great idea for exercise and fun combined! We have a pool like that but i can't see us getting Logan in it he would be far too heavy to lift into it! Matrix would probably climb the ladder and get in given half the chance!! LOL


Just out of interest do you put chlorine in? Is it safe for dogs?

X


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

What a brilliant pool ... they look like naturals! Great idea x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Brilliant pic's  I going to send Banjo round for some free hydro :lol: we dont have room for a pool


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Matrix/Logan said:


> Brilliant photos!! Great idea for exercise and fun combined! We have a pool like that but i can't see us getting Logan in it he would be far too heavy to lift into it! Matrix would probably climb the ladder and get in given half the chance!! LOL
> 
> Just out of interest do you put chlorine in? Is it safe for dogs?
> 
> X


Hi there

I havn't put anything in it at all, i only filter it every other day for quite a few hours but that is all


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

haha i LOVE the last picture!!! your dogs are so gorgeous


----------

